# Zetlight set up instructions



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I bought this Zetlight ZP2500 and I'm very happy with the light preformance itself, but the setup instructions are disjointed and very hard to understand. I'm usually pretty good at this kind of thing as to programming from being in the HVAC trade but am having trouble with these words of wisdom that Zetlight supplied. Is there anyone out there that can help me out on this. Right now I'm just turning it on and off manually, the only thing I can get set is the time after that it's very frustrating.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Spit fire should know  Anyone tried Zetlight 72W LED ? [Archive] - Canreef Aquatics Bulletin Board


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks Claudia I spoke to Tyler tonite and he's as frustrated as I am. I'll check the link you gave Cheers Laurie


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

The Guy said:


> Thanks Claudia I spoke to Tyler tonite and he's as frustrated as I am. I'll check the link you gave Cheers Laurie


Sorry to hear, i am sure u will b able to figure it out soon


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

ttt................


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Why don't you ask aQ.LED? He sells the Zetlights (I think only the nano so far) so he should be familiar with the programming.


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

Laurie got the zetlight zp2500 from me and I have tried to help with the set up. I hope everything working out fine now. Instruction is a common issue with the Chinese brand led . I am thinking to rework all 3 Brandt's instructions soon when I have the chance. As for now, you guys will need to contact me if anything you don't understand.


----------



## Detoxis (Jul 14, 2015)

*help plz*

hi i also have ended up with one of these lights.. i can not figure it out :s some one please help me


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I found I just played around with it and sort of figured it out, nice light and worth the work. I have not had one for a while now, maybe shoot aQ led a pm .


----------

